# impossible de localiser mes musiques!



## etienned (30 Décembre 2009)

bonsoir,
ça fait déjà deux fois que lorsque je connecte mon ipod itunes m'indique des points d'exclamations devant mes musiques et me demande de les localiser sans quoi il est impossible de les lire alors que mon disque dur est allumé et mes musiques n'ont pas changé de place...
pouvez vous m'aider j'ai une super playlist pour le réveillon...


----------



## twinworld (31 Décembre 2009)

je sais pas si c'est la même chose sur pc et sur mac. Mais sur mac, quand c'est comme ça, je clique deux fois sur le morceau, iTunes me propose alors de localiser manuellement le fichier, avec une fenêtre pour se balader dans l'arborescence des fichiers. Je sélectionne le fichier correspondant et voilà. 

ça arrive quelque fois qu'iTunes perde le lien. J'ai dû réparer quelques fichiers pas plus tard que hier soir encore.


----------



## etienned (31 Décembre 2009)

d'accord merci
mais ni y a-t-il pas un moyen de ne pas à avoir à rechercher les musiques unes à unes?


----------



## davy#3 (31 Décembre 2009)

si, "consolide" ta Bibliothèque régulièrement !


----------

